# NAIROBI, KENYA: The Silicon Savannah



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

Keep them coming! :cheers:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Ngong Racecourse* | Woodley

Home of the Kenya Derby, held annually in April:









via Brendon Bannon









via Brendon Bannon


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*The Village Market* | Gigiri

A popular shopping destination in Nairobi:


The Village Market - Nairobi, Kenya by SE9 London, on Flickr


The Village Market - Nairobi, Kenya by SE9 London, on Flickr


The Village Market - Nairobi, Kenya by SE9 London, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Uhuru Park* | CBD

The CBD skyline viewed from Uhuru Park:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Payments East Africa 2016* | Upper Hill

East Africa's leading smart card, payment and identification event, which took place in late September:


Payments East Africa 2016 by Harriet Tyler, on Flickr


Payments East Africa 2016 by Harriet Tyler, on Flickr


Payments East Africa 2016 by Harriet Tyler, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Wilson Airport* | Nairobi

Takeoff from Wilson Airport, flying over Langata Road:


0040 Nairobi from our small plane flight to Maasai Mara National Reserve Kenya 07-01-2016 by Edward Schonsett, on Flickr


0041 Nairobi from our small plane flight to Maasai Mara National Reserve Kenya 07-01-2016 by Edward Schonsett, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Hemingways* | Karen

At the western edge of Nairobi's urban area:


Hemingways Nairobi - Karen, Nairobi by SE9, on Flickr


Hemingways Nairobi - Karen, Nairobi by SE9, on Flickr


Hemingways Nairobi - Karen, Nairobi by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Hemingways* continued:


Hemingways Nairobi - Karen, Nairobi by SE9, on Flickr


Hemingways Nairobi - Karen, Nairobi by SE9, on Flickr


Hemingways Nairobi - Karen, Nairobi by SE9, on Flickr


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Nairobi Pizza Festival 2016* | Kitisuru

At Zen Garden in Kitisuru, one of the 41 restaurants participating in this year's Nairobi Pizza Festival:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*The Sarova Stanley* | CBD

The Stanley first opened on this site in 1902:


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

*Karen Blixen Museum* | Karen

The Nairobi home of Karen Blixen, author of _Out of Africa_:


Out Of Africa 30th Anniversary_0034 by Make it Kenya, on Flickr


Out Of Africa 30th Anniversary_0014 by Make it Kenya, on Flickr


----------



## mike alparf (Nov 23, 2016)

I love this, proudly kenyan!


----------



## jameni (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## MaxVoyager (Dec 9, 2015)

Safari Park Hotel in Nairobi





Nairobi streets


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

Kenyan_yungin said:


> *K1 Flea Market*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Courtesy: Kenyan_Yungin​


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

Nairobi's New Financial District *Upper Hill*



Kenyan_yungin said:


> source


----------



## Frank Marshall (Sep 25, 2017)




----------

